# What do these levers do?



## Jim Monitor (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a Ford 3910 model# CA414C. Can anyone help me understand what these levers are for and when to use them? Any help is greatly appreciated!

Jim


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

first photo, most likely PTO engagement lever
photo of F---S on side of transmission, a good guess would be the adjustable lowering rate for the 3 point linkages
And the T handle will be the park brake locking lever, push down on the brake pedals and pull the T handle up to clear the guides and then a half turn should lock the brakes in park mode.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Jim Monitor said:


> I have a Ford 3910 model# CA414C. Can anyone help me understand what these levers are for and when to use them? Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Jim
> View attachment 60981
> View attachment 60983


Go buy an owner/operators manual. It us chock full of useful info about your tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Go buy an owner/operators manual. It us chock full of useful info about your tractor.


Welcome to forum
DITTO


----------



## Jim Monitor (Aug 23, 2020)

FredM said:


> first photo, most likely PTO engagement lever
> photo of F---S on side of transmission, a good guess would be the adjustable lowering rate for the 3 point linkages
> And the T handle will be the park brake locking lever, push down on the brake pedals and pull the T handle up to clear the guides and then a half turn should lock the brakes in park mode.


Thanks very much Fred!


----------



## Jim Monitor (Aug 23, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Go buy an owner/operators manual. It us chock full of useful info about your tractor.


I searched all over for the manual and I found a lot of options. Which sounds like a good thing but they appeared different in the details and I didn't want to spend the money on the wrong manual. Frustrated, I gave up.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Jim Monitor said:


> I searched all over for the manual and I found a lot of options. Which sounds like a good thing but they appeared different in the details and I didn't want to spend the money on the wrong manual. Frustrated, I gave up.


Get the model and serial #s off your tractor and bring them to your New Holland dealer.
They will sell you one.


----------

